# Picking up MTB at 52 - a Humbling Experience



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

Bought a Commencal hardtail in the “essential” build recently, an impulse buy that presented a new way to experience mountains and trails. I’ve been hiking and backpacking for decades, often at altitude and figured it’d be no big deal to climb a few thousand feet on a bike, then enjoy the downhills. I wouldn’t say I’m in great shape but… let’s call it decent.

Man, climbing on a bike is a whole different story and descending when you’re gassed from the climb can be dicey, a realization that hit me today as I sailed over the handlebars. I’m pretty sure the crash resulted from a surfeit of caution. I was approaching a switchback at speed, cranked on the brakes rather than taking the banked turn aggressively and ate it pretty hard. Luckily, the exposure wasn’t too bad otherwise it could’ve been truly ugly. I’ve got a decent gash on my right forearm that’s held closed with a handful of steri-strips. Not yet sure if stitches are required.

I was riding alone and was gratified to see my Garmin Edge Explore 2 detected the crash and asked me if I was okay before sending out rescue messages. I disabled the alert and continued down the trail to my car. Technology is pretty damned cool!

If anything, the crash has inspired me to keep pushing - building the fitness and skills required to get the most out of this sport, or at least the most a high-mileage body can wring from it. Today’s ride showed me I‘ve got a _loooong_ way to go. Just gotta keep reminding myself to enjoy the journey.

Be well.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

never to old to try something new? CAN teach an old dog new tricks!! JK but in all seriousness - well done. I've shed more blood on rocks since 45 (now 55) than likely my entire life before - its both my mental and physical well being, plus ticks the necessary adrenaline rush I've been addicted to since before I knew what that meant!

keep on keeping on and keep on posting! no turning back!


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

Takes some time to train the muscles and lungs. Develop the skills. 

tip. Try sintered front pads as they have less initial bite and the quick panic finger stab wont be so dramatic as to push you out of position if your not braced well. 

experience teaches braking with a whole body position change, not just a finger.


glad your okay. Keep going! Its so much fun.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

OldN00b said:


> Bought a Commencal hardtail in the “essential” build recently, an impulse buy that represented a new way to experience mountains and trails. I’ve been hiking and backpacking for decades, often at altitude and figured it’d be no big deal to climb a few thousand feet on a bike, then enjoy the downhills. I wouldn’t say I’m in great shape but… let’s call it decent.
> 
> Man, climbing on a bike is a whole different story and descending when you’re gassed from the climb can be dicey, a realization that hit me today as I sailed over the handlebars. I’m pretty sure the crash resulted from a surfeit of caution. I was approaching a switchback at speed, cranked on the brakes rather than taking the banked turn aggressively and ate it pretty hard. Luckily, the exposure wasn’t too bad otherwise it could’ve been truly ugly. I’ve got a decent gash on my right forearm that’s held closed with a handful of steri-strips. Not yet sure if stitches are required.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a top day out. 

Mrs Weeksy just noticed a massive bruise on my leg, "what's that" my reply "that's fun sweetheart, pure fun"


----------



## gnatsOnTeeth (Mar 2, 2019)

OldN00b said:


> Bought a Commencal hardtail in the “essential” build recently, an impulse buy that represented a new way to experience mountains and trails. I’ve been hiking and backpacking for decades, often at altitude and figured it’d be no big deal to climb a few thousand feet on a bike, then enjoy the downhills. I wouldn’t say I’m in great shape but… let’s call it decent.
> 
> Man, climbing on a bike is a whole different story and descending when you’re gassed from the climb can be dicey, a realization that hit me today as I sailed over the handlebars. I’m pretty sure the crash resulted from a surfeit of caution. I was approaching a switchback at speed, cranked on the brakes rather than taking the banked turn aggressively and ate it pretty hard. Luckily, the exposure wasn’t too bad otherwise it could’ve been truly ugly. I’ve got a decent gash on my right forearm that’s held closed with a handful of steri-strips. Not yet sure if stitches are required.
> 
> ...


XC, downhill, trials describe mountain biking for me. Trials type skills can be fun to practice at home and will make for controlled riding. Track stand, hopping in place, figure eight, endo turn, wheelie, lifting the front wheel and later the back too. With all the instructional videos you can learn it solo but the buddy system is good for outback safety and learning together. We're gonna crash but work to minimize the frequency by building skills and the damage it can do by preparing your body with weights, tumbling, sit ups. And some protective clothing. BDU's, full sleeves and gloves for me on solo XC. That is a beautiful photo and a big part of why we ride!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Take it in baby steps, and enjoy the ride up the curve of ability!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheers! 
Embrace the opportunity.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice bike. Nice trail. Great story. Welcome to the club. 
=sParty


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I enjoyed the read. I nominate you for best post of 2022!


----------



## plepgeat (Dec 23, 2021)

OldN00b said:


> Bought a Commencal hardtail in the “essential” build recently, an impulse buy that represented a new way to experience mountains and trails. I’ve been hiking and backpacking for decades, often at altitude and figured it’d be no big deal to climb a few thousand feet on a bike, then enjoy the downhills. I wouldn’t say I’m in great shape but… let’s call it decent.
> 
> Man, climbing on a bike is a whole different story and descending when you’re gassed from the climb can be dicey, a realization that hit me today as I sailed over the handlebars. I’m pretty sure the crash resulted from a surfeit of caution. I was approaching a switchback at speed, cranked on the brakes rather than taking the banked turn aggressively and ate it pretty hard. Luckily, the exposure wasn’t too bad otherwise it could’ve been truly ugly. I’ve got a decent gash on my right forearm that’s held closed with a handful of steri-strips. Not yet sure if stitches are required.
> 
> ...


54 y.o. here. I got back into mountain biking about 3 years ago, and yeah - all your experiences ring true for me. The main thing I've worked on mentally is remembering that I'm doing this for fun, and for health - I ain't racing, and I don't let myself feel too bad when bikers half my age with three times my experience are faster than I am.

Also, I finally broke down and bought some knee pads a few weeks ago - they've already saved me some skin. Keep on having fun, youngster!


----------



## supranatural (3 mo ago)

plepgeat said:


> Also, I finally broke down and bought some knee pads a few weeks ago - they've already saved me some skin. Keep on having fun, youngster!


Knee pads was one of my first purchases when I picked up MTB at my old age of 59. A lifetime of motocross, Enduro and of road motorcycle racing/riding along with 2 knee surgeries and more high speed get offs than I'd like convinced me long ago the wisdom in protecting your knees...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I can barely ride without knee pads any more. Too exposed, like not wearing a helmet or gloves.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've made a conscious effort to wear knee pads every ride. I'm trying to instill a habit, so that it's like wearing a helmet. I seem to need them when it's "not a knee pad ride".


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I've got a gash on my foot from slipping on my kid's tab pc he left on the stairs. You can wear yours with more pride. At least it's not the red badge of courage


----------



## BackWoodsHick (4 mo ago)

Darth Lefty said:


> I've got a gash on my foot from slipping on my kid's tab pc he left on the stairs. You can wear yours with more pride. At least it's not the red badge of courage


Get him back for that. Install freeBSD on it while he isn't looking.


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

plepgeat said:


> 54 y.o. here. I got back into mountain biking about 3 years ago, and yeah - all your experiences ring true for me. The main thing I've worked on mentally is remembering that I'm doing this for fun, and for health - I ain't racing, and I don't let myself feel too bad when bikers half my age with three times my experience are faster than I am.
> 
> Also, I finally broke down and bought some knee pads a few weeks ago - they've already saved me some skin. Keep on having fun, youngster!


I stupidly left my knee protection in the car. Luckily, I landed on my upper body. 😉


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the encouraging comments.

As scary as it was, I completed the loop with a smile on my face. I was charged by the adrenaline rush but also by a feeling of possibility. I can only imagine how much more fun this is going to be as the gap between my skills and my aspirations narrows.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome to the wonderful world of MTB! The first of many great experiences and stories. Take it slow before you learn to take it fast! And have fun!


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

OldN00b said:


> I’ve got a decent gash on my right forearm that’s held closed with a handful of steri-strips. Not yet sure if stitches are required.


Yea, but is the bike OK?!?

Seriously though -- time is of the essence, get it checked out. If you wait too long, they can't just stitch it up anymore.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

It does speak to the value of riding with someone else. Just like hiking, there is value in having a second person for both of you. It is an inherently dangerous activity and lowering the risk is a generally good thing.


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

r-rocket said:


> Yea, but is the bike OK?!?
> 
> Seriously though -- time is of the essence, get it checked out. If you wait too long, they can't just stitch it up anymore.


Went home after the ride, cleaned the injury, patched it up, then headed to an urgent care. It’s mostly eight inches or so of trail rash. The PA closed two deeper gouges with surgical adhesive.

The bike seems fine. I’m gonna check it over in detail later today.


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

mike_kelly said:


> It does speak to the value of riding with someone else. Just like hiking, there is value in having a second person for both of you. It is an inherently dangerous activity and lowering the risk is a generally good thing.


Agreed in theory but I tend to enjoy these sorts of activities alone. It’s a way for me to decompress.

I carry a Garmin InReach when I go into the backcountry - something my partner pressured me into a few years back (she was right, as usual). I purchased a Garmin bike computer with crash detection for similar reasons. It’s also worth pointing out that the location where I crashed is highly traveled. I encounter a handful of riders and hikers each time I visit.

I plan to stick to front country locations until my skills improve.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

plepgeat said:


> The main thing I've worked on mentally is *remembering that I'm doing this for fun, and for health - I ain't racing*, and I don't let myself feel too bad when bikers half my age with three times my experience are faster than I am.


I would combine this great advice with the earlier suggestion of adopting a “trials mentality”. Then sometimes also visualize yourself out exploring, assisted by your bike. It’s not about speed but about fun in the great outdoors. It reminds me of tree skiing or glade skiing, exploring on skis or wheels. Learn by playing. Speed happens with time.


----------



## markka (Jul 5, 2010)

54 here and I started riding again in Feb. after years off the bike. The big thing I've noticed this time around is take your time. When your tired, stop and rest then start up again. Find a trail you like to ride and stick to that trail for a few months it will help make you more comfortable on the bike because you will know the trail inside and out. Break your ride into segments and try to get to those points a little faster each time. At some point it just happens but you can feel your fitness and strength jump forward on a ride. Then you will be at that new level and it just repeats from there over time. When I first started back up I was in really bad shape and would have to turn around after about 1/2 a mile of a fairly easy climb because I would be so tired. I had a lot of blood pressure and blood sugar issues going on then. Since then I've gone off one of my BP meds and one of my Diabetic meds and lost 35lbs. My max ride know is around 20 miles. Just take your time, set goals for yourself and work on one thing at a time when you ride. Like focusing on corning/ different types of corners, then move on to light tech stuff etc... Get used to moving your body around on the bike especially on a hard tail. Have fun with it and it will all fall into place!


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

plepgeat said:


> 54 y.o. here. I got back into mountain biking about 3 years ago, and yeah - all your experiences ring true for me. The main thing I've worked on mentally is remembering that I'm doing this for fun, and for health - I ain't racing, and I don't let myself feel too bad when bikers half my age with three times my experience are faster than I am.
> 
> Also, I finally broke down and bought some knee pads a few weeks ago - they've already saved me some skin. Keep on having fun, youngster!


Yes, riding for fun and health. Everyone does it for different reasons, fun and health for me too. Elbow and knee pads are great to have, I use them all the time cause you never know when you'll fall. And to the first post, mtn biking is soooo aerobic compared to hiking, backpacking. It's really like interval training , one reason I love it!! Enjoy!


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

OldN00b said:


> Agreed in theory but I tend to enjoy these sorts of activities alone. It’s a way for me to decompress.
> 
> I carry a Garmin InReach when I go into the backcountry - something my partner pressured me into a few years back (she was right, as usual). I purchased a Garmin bike computer with crash detection for similar reasons. It’s also worth pointing out that the location where I crashed is highly traveled. I encounter a handful of riders and hikers each time I visit.
> 
> I plan to stick to front country locations until my skills improve.


I am lucky that my partner likes to ride as much as I do.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> I've made a conscious effort to wear knee pads every ride. I'm trying to instill a habit, so that it's like wearing a helmet. I seem to need them when it's "not a knee pad ride".


I bashed my knee and picked up some knee pads shortly after. I now feel naked if I don’t wear them. I started riding again about 4 years ago, after about 25 years of thinking I could only have fun with some sort of engine (motorcycle, 4wheeler, snowmobile, etc…), having so much fun. I’m riding for my health, not to race, but I do like competition.

46 btw, ya I know I’m still young!


----------



## OldN00b (2 mo ago)

markka said:


> Find a trail you like to ride and stick to that trail for a few months it will help make you more comfortable on the bike because you will know the trail inside and out. Break your ride into segments and try to get to those points a little faster each time. At some point it just happens but you can feel your fitness and strength jump forward on a ride…
> …Just take your time, set goals for yourself and work on one thing at a time when you ride.


Sage advice.

The loop where I wiped out is gonna be the one I ride until I can complete the fire road climb without stopping to rest or hike-a-bike and clean the downhill sections before I move onto something more challenging.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I usually ride alone because of my schedule. On a rare occasion when I didn’t I ended up washing out the front end, landed on a rock and broke my hip. Do be very cautious when you are alone. I could have made it out if I had to for survival reason but I cannot imagine how horrible that would have been. Being rescued was pretty painful as it was but it “only” took 3 hours vs who knows how long dragging my self out. I still ride alone but I don’t take any chances. Mostly I like the challenge of a long climb up technical trails then I ride down the hill nice and easy and will walk parts if I feel like it could be sketchy. I also carry a Garmin edge now too. I send a message to my wife periodically just to let her know I’m not pulverized on a bed of rocks. She worries much more than I do about my safety of course. Before my wreck I would push things a bit and I had a couple of wrecks but nothing bad. I definitely had a false since of safety. It is easy to end up in bad shape if you just have one little bit of bad luck like landing on a rock from a wreck that you would have walked away from otherwise.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, my wife picked it up at age 58 and 3 kids. Her first ride in Moab, she went over the handlebars and landed between a cow pie and a cactus. You'll find it's the small victories that count!


----------



## mtb128pedal (Oct 30, 2020)

Have fun. You know from Moto riding disk it back a little. Funny I was getting this add for some type of vitamins but the couple dancing seemed appropriate here.


----------

